# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  VIKING ME  235

## OBIVAN1

Φωτογραφία από chknok1.jpgΗλεκτρικη μηχανη κοπης γκαζον . δεν λειτουργει . η ταση 220v μερτηθηκε και φτανει ως το πηνιο αλλα δεν λειτουργει. Καποια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να ειναι? Φωτογραφία από chknok1 (2).jpgΦωτογραφία από chknok1 (1).jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η επάνω θήκη για τα καρβουνάκια που φαίνεται οξειδωμένη μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα / καθάρισε τα / έλεγξε αν τσουλάνε με άνεση τα καρβουνάκια από το ελατήριο τους .

----------


## gep58

Επίσης λόγω οξειδώσεων και κραδασμών στις μηχανές αυτές, συμβαίνει να κόβεται κάποιο από τα άκρα της περιέληξης του στάτορα πάνω στον ακροδέκτη του. Γενικά πρέπει να ελεχθούν ωμομετρικά τα τυλίγματα του στάτορα και οι ψήκτρες του ρότορα για ηλεκτρική συνέχεια .

----------

